# First go at fake rocks



## Illium (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey, this is my first go at a fake rock, it was a bit hard since this is actually a disguised breeding box and tryin gto keep the size to a minimum. I tried using oxide powders to get more natural colours and depth but as i thought, as soon asi tried to seal the rock the vivid colours dissapeared.













That last pic is only of 3 of my pygmy monitors hidding.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks great.8)


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks fine to me! Rocks aren't a 'vivid' colour anyway


----------



## sharky (Feb 8, 2013)

They look very realistic! Great job mate


----------



## Illium (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. What i mean by vivid is trying to get a highlight in colour of rasied areas, like some desert sandstone, but it ended up looking more like it has a desert rock varnish. Iv learned now that if i want to use oxides i need to use my lightest colours as the base and work down to darker unlike building highlight with paints, washes not included.

Next mission is pink desrt marble and sydney bush sandstone, going to try to work in the yellows under a cliff face.


----------



## Zanks (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks great, well done


----------



## joelysmoley (Feb 8, 2013)

nice work


----------



## Illium (Feb 13, 2013)

Pics from second attempt. Sorry about the bad pic of the bush rock but i cant stand it up yet and i plan on using a little sand to really make it work.

At this stage its not sealed yet and since i used oxide power to dust the colours on im worried the colours will bleed into each other, only one way to find out. otherwise ill just have to paint it, finding good non toxic acrylic earth tones will be fun.




This one is trying to replicate a desert granite like the devils marbles.




This is the bush rock cliff overhang, the square hole at the bottom is for a breeding/shedding box.
I tried to get those nice colorus you see where sand stone cliffs break off but i think its still a bit too vibrent. Got an i dea how to dullit up a bit though.

Cheers.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome effort, looks GREAT!


----------



## smileysnake (Feb 14, 2013)

hey Illium great job mate you could buy some "liquid sandstone" from bunnings works a treat for what you are after....


----------



## BD1B2G (Feb 17, 2013)

it looks amazing


----------



## cinnamonmybluey (Feb 17, 2013)

lovely tank!


----------



## Illium (Mar 3, 2013)

So these are pretty much done and set up. The gecko tank has a section to place a potted plant into so i need to do that but otherwise pretty happy.
Dont mind the plate in my baby beardie tank, trying to convince hime to eat his vegetables.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 3, 2013)

As happy as I am with my finished background I reckon you absolutely nailed it as far as realistic looking sandstone/bush rock! Amazing effort mate.


----------

